
Ask HN: What do you use for managing personal finance/money? - oAlbe
Howdy HN!<p>I&#x27;m looking for a tool to manage my personal finances. Something that lets me keep track of money coming in and money going out, possibly in a decently detailed way.<p>The idea is to keep track of mainly my taxes, knowing at any moment how much I owe and how much I have as &quot;usable&quot; money. But since taxes can just be seen as an expense, this can be generalized and include also all other expenses. I would like to be able to track my outlay and earnings in categories divided by date (e.g. <i>2017-05-13, fuel, 30EUR</i>). Ideally, I would also like to be able to extract reports based on the metric I prefer (e.g. <i>Give me the total amount of money gone in taxes in this given period</i>).<p>What do you use for this job, if you use anything at all? I&#x27;m curious to hear about how you tackle this problem even if you don&#x27;t use a particular tool but, say, a spreadsheet synced somehow.<p>The ideal tool would be cross platform (Android&#x2F;Linux&#x2F;Windows), work offline, and -- I realize this is highly unlikely -- possibly with an eye to privacy.
======
arca_vorago
GNUcash currently, but working on learning command line accounting such as
ledger in emacs and beancount. I feel like the CLI accounting on text files
with a good backup/versioning system is ideal over gnucash, but it does take
more work.

